# Solved: Recording Tab Missing in Device Manager



## elkrott (Jan 11, 2003)

Home XP Service Pack 2
There is no Recording Tab when I click on my disk drives in Device Manager.
Clicking on Device Manager then my drives I get following tabs;
General, Properties, DVD, Region, Volumes, Drivers, Details
Trying to see if record is turned on for drives I keep getting \Is not accessible incorrect function when accessing drives


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Go to 'My Computer'. Right click your DVD drive and choose 'Properties. 
What are the make and model of the drives?


moper


----------



## elkrott (Jan 11, 2003)

Lite-on Ltr-24102m
Lite-on Dvdrw Shw-1635s


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Did you find the 'Recording' tab?

Is this related to the problem here:http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/499636-cd-dvd-record-problem.html

moper


----------



## elkrott (Jan 11, 2003)

No recording tab.
Yes related to the above problem think It was all caused by Roxio which I uninstalled. Also I can't drag and drop to my internal CD drive or my external DVD drive.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Continue in the other thread. You have to run the Fixcd.reg that Johnwill posted.



moper


----------



## elkrott (Jan 11, 2003)

Ran the fixcd.reg didnt help.
Looks like I'm going to have to take PC somewhere to get this problem resolved.


----------



## louiseb (Feb 15, 2008)

I have the same problem with the recording tab going missing half way through creating a disc. I have checked that IMAPI is on auto and started, then used your FIXCD.REG which appears to have corrected the problem. My question is why I keep getting this happen? I can record using other software, even though I have no recording tab but find dragging and dropping with the Windows Wizard quicker and easier when it's just a couple of things to do. Can you shed any light on why this would keep occurring?
Many thanks


----------



## louiseb (Feb 15, 2008)

Further to above, even though I have the recording tab back, in the wizard I can only write not erase. I have checked that the drive type is 2 so was wondering if you could help me find my erase again? 
Many thanks


----------

